# diy food



## nickmcmechan (Jul 21, 2007)

just made up some of this:

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/di ... od/112.asp

made up two batches:

1. for the malawis, where i used less prawns and more veg than the recipe to suit their needs better

2. for the SA cichlids, where i used more prawns than the recipe and also added some beefheart

for both mixes i used twice the amount of spirulina and vitamins than the recipe and found that i needed about 1/4 to 1/2 pint of water for the blender

right now its setting in the jello, will let you know how it goes


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's awesome :thumb:

I used to do something similar but more along the lines of using all the different foods here and mixing them with veggies and fresh fish. My personal feeling is the more "fresh" things you use the more colorful your fish are 8)


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The gelatin diet appeared in a now defunct magazine decades ago and has lots of variations. I have learned that even bettter is growing your own live foods. That includes plants. So growing Najas, duckweed, anacharis, and other soft plants will feed those cichlid herbivores a fresh basic diet.


----------

